# Advanced SPS



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I just recently went frag crazy and bought a shipment of collector SPS frags. They range from intermediate to advanced in requirements. Currently I have a phosphate level of 0. Will this cause me any problems with my new frags? Should I be concerned?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

You should have some phosphates in the system a reading of 0.02-0.04 is your ideal range. If its too low you will get paler colors. What test kit are you using to measure with?
And what sps frags did you get?

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

What test kit do you use to get that 0 reading? I need to try very hard to bring my phosphate level to 0.05.


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm using a hanna phosphate checker. Tried again last night but got 0 again so gave an extra feeding. Here's what I bought:

Product: CM Christmas - A.hyacinthus


Product: A. cerealis - purple tip acro


Product: Acropora Nasuta


Product: CM Green Dragon Acro


Product: Reef Raft Red Dragon


Product: ORA RED PLANET


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

is this the hanna regular phosphate checker or Ultra Low range one? 
Nice list, I see that came from Coral Master, I've been tempted to order from them. Were you happy with how fast it was shipped and how it was packed?


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

I used a Hanna checker. The regular phosphate one. Phosphates are now @ 0.04 ppm phosphates and are now stable. Had some excess carbon floating around in the tank chewing all my phosphates away.

Greg's pretty good. After a day or two the corals were beautiful. Coral was professionally packed and all corals were accounted for. Shipment was overnight through Puro. Had a small problem with my shipment but he is sending replacements shortly. Out of the *nine *frags I got only two had issues with the shipping process. Seems to be reputable from what I can see. I would email him before ordering to make sure he's available and corals are ready for shipment just in case he has holidays or has any other issues.

John


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

who is CM, and what does the Green Dragon look like?!
pics plz!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

CM = Coral Master


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Greg has been around for a long time. His handle on RC is Oldude .
-


----------

